# Cache Valley Rendezvous



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Just a friendly reminder of the Old Ephraim Mountain Man rendezvous next weekend (Memorial Weekend). It's less than a mile from pavement going into the Left Hand Fork of the Blacksmith canyon. East of Hyrum city about 5 miles. A great place to take the family for a fun day in the mountains. A really pretty place next to the stream.
There are usually upwards of 100 tipis and lean to's, great food, lots of traders selling their wares. Blackpowder shooting (9 til noon for the men and noon to 2 for the women, usually), hawk throwing, a team event trail walk. Just an all around good time. The best days to be there if you can only pick a day is Saturday or Sunday.
Hope to see you there!


----------

